# Sizing/ what material for LP gas line.



## Buzz Saw (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello, the gas line is for my new stove/ range I'm putting in my new to me house(Moderators, I know this isn't heating related but gas related so I hope it's ok to post).

Questions 

1.What information do I need to size the line? BTU's? Length of run?
2. Should I use black iron, copper(if so what type) or Corrugated Stainless Steel Line (CSST).  I have several beams and joists to go around and a block wall to go through to get to the point I transition through the floor to the stove.

***I have to have this done by Thursday when the stove gets delivered. [emoji15] ***

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jun 14, 2015)

You stove literature will dictate line size, local codes will do the same for materials. Here iron pipe 3/4" was the ticket reduced to 1/2" at cook stove.
Remember holes in beams can weaken them. Also used approved sealant (yellow vs blue) and test for leaks in approved method


----------



## coaly (Jun 15, 2015)

How many feet from supply regulator? Normally 1/2 OD copper tubing. There are line sizing charts for length of run. Type L is heavier wall and can be buried or go through partitions. Do not allow copper to come in contact with masonry wall or cement. It must be sheathed through plastic through wall. Forged flare nuts, (not cast) and preferably use a precision flaring tool. Black iron is only required inside walls, not when penetrating straight through them. Service valve at copper end behind range, and a stainless connector from valve to appliance. Only use copper hardware to hang supply line, no dissimilar metals against copper.
No sealant on flare fittings, use only on tapered pipe threads. Normally liquid teflon (paste) made for gas.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Jun 18, 2015)

I ended up running 3/4" black iron the first 35' then reducing down to 1/2" the last 3'.  Went pretty smoothly since I got a construction  buddy to come help me run the pipe.

Thanks for your input!


----------

